# UGA Schedule 2016



## Old Winchesters (Jan 10, 2016)

9/3  North Carolina (@ Georgia Dome)
9/10 Nichols State
9/17  @ Missouri
9/24 @ Ole Miss
10/1 Tennessee
10/8  @ South Carolina
10/15  Vanderbilt
10/29 Florida (Jacksonville)
11/5 @ Kentucky
11/12 Auburn
11/19 Louisiana Monroe Lafayette
11/26 Georgia Tech

That UNC game will be big, They are playing good ball.   Go Dawgs!


----------



## Scott G (Jan 10, 2016)

UGA may open up 0-1


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 10, 2016)

looks like 9-3 again.


----------



## MFOSTER (Jan 10, 2016)

Looks like they should at least win 2


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 10, 2016)

9 and 3 or 8 and 4.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 10, 2016)

What a easy schedule


Y'all should be fine

DT 16


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 10, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> looks like 9-3 again.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 10, 2016)

Glad we not playing Western Ky, Kent State and the Chattanooga Mocs. Powerhouses all.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 10, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Glad we not playing Western Ky, Kent State and the Chattanooga Mocs. Powerhouses all.



3 VERY stout teams there


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 10, 2016)

2 cupcakes and 2 good ooc opponents then the regular grind. I see 8-4 all the way to 10-2. That UNC opener will tell us a lot, those boys have been pretty good of late.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 10, 2016)

I will take a 9 and 3 for Smarts first year......


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 10, 2016)

11-1


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 10, 2016)

UGA's defense should be better than last year with the additions of Rochester, Clark, Laguins, Chad clay a few more.  Offense will be much improved with Chaney at OC and Pittman being considered by some to be the best OL coach in football.   They will figure out how to get the ball to Godwin, Nauta, Blazevich, Woerner, Jackson Harris, and McKenzie.   If McKenzie can stay healthy, he is a game changer.  Not having him for UT and UF was bigger than most realize.   I'm hoping Jayson Stanley can bring a Justin Scott-Wesley type game changing speedster element this year.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 10, 2016)

nickel back said:


> I will take a 9 and 3 for Smarts first year......



UGA will probably be favored in at least 8 games, with UT, Ole Miss, UF and Auburn being the only ones they might not be.  UNC allowed 49 points and over 600 rushing yards with a converted WR playing QB vs Baylor, so I expect a healthy helping of Chubb, Michel, Crowder and Holyfield to wear UNC down.


----------



## riprap (Jan 10, 2016)

The last regular season game should be easy.


----------



## Slingblade (Jan 11, 2016)

I just hope they show up ready to play every game this coming season...unlike years past.


_Posted from  Gon.com App for  Android_


----------



## bigdaddyga (Jan 11, 2016)

Dang what a light schedule. I'm going to go out on a limb here and call it a 8-4 season.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 11, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> 11-1



THIS!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 11, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> 11-1



stop the drugs.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 11, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> THIS!!



you too


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 11, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> 11-1





Browning Slayer said:


> THIS!!





Matthew6 said:


> stop the drugs.





Matthew6 said:


> you too


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 11, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> UGA will probably be favored in at least 8 games, with UT, Ole Miss, UF and Auburn being the only ones they might not be.  UNC allowed 49 points and over 600 rushing yards with a converted WR playing QB vs Baylor, so I expect a healthy helping of Chubb, Michel, Crowder and Holyfield to wear UNC down.



3 of these will be loses.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 11, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> 3 of these will be loses.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 11, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> 3 of these will be loses.





nickel back said:


>



If that's the case, I shouldn't have a problem finding folks that want to bet Avatars..


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 11, 2016)

Slingblade said:


> I just hope they show up ready to play every game this coming season...unlike years past.
> 
> 
> _Posted from  Gon.com App for  Android_



yep.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 11, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> 9 and 3 or 8 and 4.



8-4 if we are lucky. I don't expect much out of Smart's first season. 7-5 or even 6-6 is a realistic expectation.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 11, 2016)

elfiii said:


> 8-4 if we are lucky. I don't expect much out of Smart's first season. 7-5 or even 6-6 is a realistic expectation.



Yep, I just hope we look better while losing.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 11, 2016)

elfiii said:


> 8-4 if we are lucky. I don't expect much out of Smart's first season. 7-5 or even 6-6 is a realistic expectation.



Agree. A lot of holes to fill with the most important being a fresh QB. My hope for Kirby's first year is if we lose it won't be by total humiliation.... Only have two DT over 300 pounds on the roster need to fill in at the O line and we need WR's for sho!


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 11, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> UGA will probably be favored in at least 8 games, with UT, Ole Miss, UF and Auburn being the only ones they might not be.  UNC allowed 49 points and over 600 rushing yards with a converted WR playing QB vs Baylor, so I expect a healthy helping of Chubb, Michel, Crowder and Holyfield to wear UNC down.



You seem to be the only dawg fan with any good insight on what yall have. I think CKS turns this thing around quick. I don't see GA playing like they did under richt. It wouldn't surprise me if the dawgs win the east. The talent is there and now they are getting great coachs. Meyer went 12-0 his first season at OSU with the existing roster. I don't see why kirby couldn't do the same.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 11, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> You seem to be the only dawg fan with any good insight on what yall have. I think CKS turns this thing around quick. I don't see GA playing like they did under richt. It wouldn't surprise me if the dawgs win the east. The talent is there and now they are getting great coachs. Meyer went 12-0 his first season at OSU with the existing roster. I don't see why kirby couldn't do the same.



I like the way you think and you are right!

There is no reason why Kirby couldn't get something going his 1st year. It happened this year in Florida and I'm not to worried about the Vols or USC..


----------



## elfiii (Jan 11, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> You seem to be the only dawg fan with any good insight on what yall have. I think CKS turns this thing around quick. I don't see GA playing like they did under richt. It wouldn't surprise me if the dawgs win the east. The talent is there and now they are getting great coachs. Meyer went 12-0 his first season at OSU with the existing roster. I don't see why kirby couldn't do the same.



Our running game can and does cover for a lot of other weaknesses. That being said, right now we are a one dimension offense and everybody knows it. Forget the WR's. Stack the box and everybody go after the RB's. That ain't rocket science.

I hope and trust Smart will bring the fire and intensity we have lacked in recent years. I am still not sanguine as to the prospects of a quick turn around. We are extremely weak at the QB position, our O line is not "stout" and our D has big holes, especially in the secondary.

We have talent no doubt, but Smart starts with CMR's players and recruits. He has to be able to convince them to play the "Smart Way" coming out of the gates. Easy to say, hard to do.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 11, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Our running game can and does cover for a lot of other weaknesses. That being said, right now we are a one dimension offense and everybody knows it. Forget the WR's. Stack the box and everybody go after the RB's. That ain't rocket science.
> 
> I hope and trust Smart will bring the fire and intensity we have lacked in recent years. I am still not sanguine as to the prospects of a quick turn around. We are extremely weak at the QB position, our O line is not "stout" and our D has big holes, especially in the secondary.
> 
> We have talent no doubt, but Smart starts with CMR's players and recruits. He has to be able to convince them to play the "Smart Way" coming out of the gates. Easy to say, hard to do.



Just flash his Alabama bling around and our Thugs will follow him!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 11, 2016)

Smart is getting a few great skill players. He has a couple great D linemen, but you need to be 2,3 deep at the LOS on both sides. Smart will not have that. I don't care who he brings in this class it takes time to build depth. You can't win fb games in the 3rd and 4th quarters without depth. We are already light at the LOS and we all know someone will get hurt etc. No way Kirby does what J Mac did at UF next year. I'm excited to see change next season but no way Kirby can take the program where it needs to go in year one.


----------



## riprap (Jan 11, 2016)

Florida won the east with a first year coach. No reason we can't. Time to start expecting more than 9 or 10 wins against poor teams. We should win the east if Eason is 1/2 the qb they say he is.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 11, 2016)

riprap said:


> Florida won the east with a first year coach. No reason we can't. Time to start expecting more than 9 or 10 wins against poor teams. We should win the east if Eason is 1/2 the qb they say he is.



Eason is a HS kid stepping into the SEC. I don't expect much from him his freshman year. If Smart starts him first on the depth chart with the varsity that's a sign of how bad our QB squad is and it is pretty bad.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 11, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Eason is a HS kid stepping into the SEC. I don't expect much from him his freshman year. If Smart starts him first on the depth chart with the varsity that's a sign of how bad our QB squad is and it is pretty bad.



Look what Meyer did with a redshirt fresh. and soph. Qb who had never started a game. Eason is enrolling early and will get the benefit of spring practice to get started. There's 80 kids on the roster. I'd bet you see some play next year that aren't on the radar.


----------



## groundhawg (Jan 11, 2016)

Scott G said:


> UGA may open up 0-1



Yep, likely 1-4 by SC game.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 11, 2016)

Worst case scenario, I don't see us being two years away from being a year away.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 11, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> Look what Meyer did with a redshirt fresh. and soph. Qb who had never started a game. Eason is enrolling early and will get the benefit of spring practice to get started. There's 80 kids on the roster. I'd bet you see some play next year that aren't on the radar.



Oh it can happen alright. Jim Mc turned in a good performance down in Gainesville his first year too. I'm a realist/pessimist. Hope for the best but expect the worst. That way you aren't disappointed.

The Dawgs have an excellent chance of exceeding my expectations. We have talent and hopefully we have a great coach who hopefully won't be interfered with. If that's the case we just might have a shot at the East next year and I will be pleasantly surprised. 

I like our chances better in '17. Smart will have a year of coaching and recruiting under his belt and the existing players will be used to "Playing Smart".

The last few years we have done less with more so until I see actual results I'm expecting more of the same, especially if McGarity is still the AD. He says he doesn't meddle but he does.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 11, 2016)

Daily dwagz suck post...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 11, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daily dwagz suck post...



My prediction:
We'll have NO problem winning the last game of the year vs Tech!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 11, 2016)

If Kirby wins 8 games next year it will be a good year. My expectations are real. We will lose a few good holdover Richt players to the new coaching staff. This new S&C coach will run a few off and so will the process of Smarts expectations. From players that played at UCF this guy runs his program like the military boot camp all year!! That's going to be hard for some of those me type players....  Richts off field expectations were different than his on field. I'm not settling for anything because the future is bright in Athens! There's also nothing wrong with "under promise/Over achieve" either. Go Dawgs!!


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 11, 2016)

Johnathan Abram, who played quite a bit at safety as a true freshman, has decided to transfer.  Hopefully UGA gets Warrior now.  Ben Davis and Lyndell Wilson are both ready physically to play as true freshman if UGA can pull them.   I think people are greatly underestimating what Nauta and Woerner will do for the offense next year, not to mention getting rid of Schotty and Sale.


----------



## Hardwoods (Jan 11, 2016)

UNC loses quite a bit of talent after this season I believe. That should be a good game in the dome, really able to tell what we do or don't have. I'd be alright with 8-4 or 9-3 if there is improvement shown throughout the year. And no more looking like we don't even want to be playing.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 11, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> Johnathan Abram, who played quite a bit at safety as a true freshman, has decided to transfer.  Hopefully UGA gets Warrior now.  Ben Davis and Lyndell Wilson are both ready physically to play as true freshman if UGA can pull them.   I think people are greatly underestimating what Nauta and Woerner will do for the offense next year, not to mention getting rid of Schotty and Sale.



There is no doubt the O will be better without Sale and Schotty. But I can't put much faith Nauta and Woerner as I can't Eason. All three are freshmen and I know they will all contribute but at the same time they will make costly mistakes. In alll honesty the schedule next year is favorable but we will be relying on a  frosh QB, WR's and what if Chubb doesn't come back like the old Chubb and it will be mid-season before he is 100% anyway.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Jan 11, 2016)

riprap said:


> The last regular season game should be easy.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Jan 11, 2016)

It's going to be fun to watch the new staff come together and see how our team performs in 16' win lose or draw.....


----------



## nickel back (Jan 12, 2016)

we know nothing as of right now.I think we have pulled in some good coaches(need results) and then you have this. A 5* in HS maybe a 1* in CFB, they will need coaching no matter their * status. 

results on the field is what I want to see, till then all this chatter is just that....chatter.

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 12, 2016)

We saw what a walk on wr can do to a freshman 5* db last night! I don't put much stock in star ratings never have!

I know the qb and rb from unc will be back and a good bit of others so that game will be good!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2016)

nickel back said:


> we know nothing as of right now.I think we have pulled in some good coaches(need results) and then you have this. A 5* in HS maybe a 1* in CFB, they will need coaching no matter their * status.
> 
> results on the field is what I want to see, till then all this chatter is just that....chatter.
> 
> GO!!DAWGS!!



Yep it's easy to get caught up in the hype of these recruits I've been guilty myself. My expectations for Kirby are a little different than a few on here. This team lacks depth at just about every position but TE and where it matters most both LOS.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 12, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Yep it's easy to get caught up in the hype of these recruits I've been guilty myself. My expectations for Kirby are a little different than a few on here. This team lacks depth at just about every position but TE and where it matters most both LOS.



guess I'm gun shy,we have all seen to many come to UGA to turn out bad.I hope Smart and the new staff can turn this around.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 12, 2016)

nickel back said:


> guess I'm gun shy,we have all seen to many come to UGA to turn out bad.I hope Smart and the new staff can turn this around.



not if he fails to do his job like he did last night


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 12, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> not if he fails to do his job like he did last night



Your buddy 4x4 said Smart doesn't run the defense so it can't be his fault.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 12, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Your buddy 4x4 said Smart doesn't run the defense so it can't be his fault.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 12, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Your buddy 4x4 said Smart doesn't run the defense so it can't be his fault.





Matthew6 said:


>



Oh wait... Sorry.. He's not your buddy... Him and Charlie are "Friends"...

Who hacked Charlie's account.. No way he would "Friend" a Vol!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 12, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> We saw what a walk on wr can do to a freshman 5* db last night! I don't put much stock in star ratings never have!
> 
> !



Thank God our sorry db coach, Mel tucker, is now leaving


----------



## Old Winchesters (Jan 12, 2016)

JJ Watt = 2 star college recruit. That should tell you all you need to know about the rating system. On the other hand it is usually a good indicator of talent and thats all we have to go on from our viewpoint.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2016)

I have friended Barners and Buckeyes, Vols and Gators, Bulldawg lovers and Bulldawg haters. I have friended Tigers and Noles and Lost Bamer souls. As a fan there must be something I lack, cause none of them ever friended me back.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 13, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I have friended Barners and Buckeyes, Vols and Gators, Bulldawg lovers and Bulldawg haters. I have friended Tigers and Noles and Lost Bamer souls. As a fan there must be something I lack, cause none of them ever friended me back.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 13, 2016)

That was beautiful man.....


----------

